
Ubuntu 19.10 - FeatureIncomple
https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-19-10-delivers-kubernetes-at-the-edge-multi-cloud-infrastructure-economics-and-an-integrated-ai-ml-developer-experience
======
Deimorz
Link to the release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#New_features...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_19.10)

More informative than this blog post's buzzword-salad: Kubernetes at the edge
of your multi-cloud topology integrating accelerated machine learning
developer productivity enhancements

~~~
curt15
>The Chromium browser is only available as a snap in 19.10.

A little disappointing since snaps still have Windows 10-style unskippable
updates and don't quite integrate with the system as normal deb packages
would. What other debs are planned to be replaced by snaps?

~~~
padraic7a
I don't believe there is a plan for replacement yet. The justification for
snapping Chromium seems valid to me. I don't know if the same conditions exist
for other commonly used software. That said when the different bugs do get
ironed out maybe it will make sense to increase the number of default snaps.

------
whalesalad
Can someone ELI5 the emphasis on the term edge? What edge are we talking about
here? The developers machine? Embedded environments? It’s unclear.

~~~
ac29
Its a vague term that only a marketer could love in my opinion. In this
context "edge" appears to refer to more or less anything running some cloud-y
technologies outside of the cloud, including on devices with relatively
limited capabilities (at least as opposed to cloud infrastructure).

